#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Material Specifications Collection

## jason123

Anybody have the pip, i apreciate you help


regardsSee More: Piping Material Specifications Collection

----------


## nwingwon

Dear  Brothers

Piping Materials Guide
by Peter Smith  



Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jason123

Friends the PIP are Process Industry Practices for Piping materials
If anybody have this specifications, I apreciate your help
regards

----------


## Khayyam

Jason
I have below PIP documents..
Which one your interest...

PIP CVI02720 Sewer Details.pdf
PIP CVS02005 Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification.pdf
PIP CVS02010 Geotechical Engineering Investigation.txt.pdf
PIP CVS02100 Site Preparation, Excavation and Backfill.pdf
PIP CVS02350 Roadway and Area Paving Consturction Specification.pdf
PIP CVS02700 Underground Gravity Sewers Specification.pdf
PIP CVS02830 Fabrication and Installation of Chain Link Fence and Gates.pdf
PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf
PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf
PIP STE05535 Vessel Circular Platform Detail Guidelines.pdf
PIP STF05121 Fabrication and Installation of Anchor Bolts.pdf
PIP STF05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf
PIP STF05501 Fixed Ladders and Cages.pdf
PIP STF05511 Fixed Industrial Stairs.pdf
PIP STF05521 Details for Angle Railings for Walking and Working Surfaces.pdf
PIP STF05530 Grating Details.pdf
PIP STF05535 Vessel Circular Platform Details.pdf
PIP STS03001 Plain and Reinforced Concrete Specifaction.pdf
PIP STS03600 Non shrink Grout.pdf
PIP STS03601 Epoxy Grout.pdf
PIP STS05120 Fabrication of Structural and Miscellaneous steel.pdf
PIP STS05130 Erection of Structural and Miscellaneous Steel.pdf

----------


## MurphyZG

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks to polaris44, here are complete PIP standards.

----------


## jason123

the pip related materials, mechanical equipment and pipe
tks

----------


## jason123

thank youvery much for PIP`s 
excelent
regards

----------


## jlosada

Thanks

----------


## bindhaas

> Jason
> I have below PIP documents..
> Which one your interest...
> 
> PIP CVI02720 Sewer Details.pdf
> PIP CVS02005 Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification.pdf
> PIP CVS02010 Geotechical Engineering Investigation.txt.pdf
> PIP CVS02100 Site Preparation, Excavation and Backfill.pdf
> PIP CVS02350 Roadway and Area Paving Consturction Specification.pdf
> ...



I need STC01015 code. PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf
Thanks.
BD

----------


## gepachir

Thanks nwingwon

----------


## johpipe

Dear friends/brothers,
Would you please recommend the best reference book for a material data (specification).
No thanks Piping Materials Guide  Elsevier
I am looking for the other Materials reference/data book for standard fitting dimensions in terms of length and for the sizes.
It would be a great help if I can find the Piping fitting/ Valves and associated products (wholesale distributor/ manufacturer) Catalogs. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## prkrao

> Jason
> I have below PIP documents..
> Which one your interest...
> 
> PIP CVI02720 Sewer Details.pdf
> PIP CVS02005 Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification.pdf
> PIP CVS02010 Geotechical Engineering Investigation.txt.pdf
> PIP CVS02100 Site Preparation, Excavation and Backfill.pdf
> PIP CVS02350 Roadway and Area Paving Consturction Specification.pdf
> ...




I am in need of 
PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf

Pl send on pramakrishnarao@yahoo.com

it will be of great help for me

Thanks and regards
PRK RAO

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Mr. Khayyam,


Thanks a lot for the share, I was looking for such documents for a long time could get them until I got to your post, Thanks again.See More: Piping Material Specifications Collection

----------


## shfsart

Thank you Mr. khayam.
Is it possible to post the PIP Process control ( Latest versions ) PIP PCs Standards?
I need them too.

----------


## Nabilia

See this thread for more pip's, try to keep all pips in one place
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir 

I need all can you share me?

noppakhun_me@hotmail.com
Thank You

----------


## lana

Hi Jason
I guess it's been long time since you posted. Is it possible to share PIP STF05501 Fixed Ladders and Cages.pdf ??

Thanks,
Lana

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lana

Thanks a million

----------


## lana

Hi Nabilia,
Is there Fixed Industrial Stairs hidden somewhere? PIP STF05511. 
Your help on this is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Nabilia

PIP STF05511-Apr. 2002 Fixed Industrial Stairs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lana

stunned. Thanks.

----------


## cafe_denda2000

im interested in 
PIP CVI02720 Sewer Details.pdf
PIP CVS02005 Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification.pdf
PIP CVS02010 Geotechical Engineering Investigation.txt.pdf
PIP CVS02100 Site Preparation, Excavation and Backfill.pdf
please send to my id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

thanks very much

----------


## Nabilia

PIP CVI02720-April 1999 Sewer Details
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PIP CVS02005-May 2002 Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PIP CVS02005-Aug. 2002 EEDS Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PIP CVS02010-Aug. 2002 Geotechnical Engineering Investigation Specification Reaffirmation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PIP CVS02010-Aug. 2002 EEDS Geotechnical Engineering Investigation Specification
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PIP CVS02100-May 2001 Site Preparation, Excavation, and Backfill Specification Complete Revision
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yamada326

I CAN'T DOWNLOAD Please sent to email ?


yamada326@hotmail.comSee More: Piping Material Specifications Collection

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> Dear  Brothers
> 
> Piping Materials Guide
> by Peter Smith  
> 
> 
> 
> Download Link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



would u like to upload again?
that file has expired

----------


## Nabilia

Piping Materials Guide - Selection and Applications - Peter Smith 2005.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for PIP

----------


## KP SAHU

I am in need o fPIP
PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf
PIP STF05121 Fabrication and Installation of Anchor Bolts.pdf
PIP STF05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf
PIP STF05530 Grating Details.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf


Kindly send  to  sahu_family@hotmail.com

----------


## kaiwalya

Hi,

Anybody has Piping matl related to Burner & Boiler for Marine/Petrochemical industry. Pls send link or mail me on myadd@indiatimes.com.

Thanks and regards,
Kaiwalya

----------


## Nabili

Dear Khayyam,
I need PIP STE03020 storage tanks. Please upload or email it to kappanjk@hotmail.com
Thanks and regards

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank u

----------


## Nabilia

Here are all my structural PIP files, it includes STE03020-2005

PIP Structural ST.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks.

----------


## jbalagee

Please upload the pip's in 4shared.com
thanks and regards

----------


## jbalagee

*PLEASE UPLOAD THESE PIP'S IN 4SHARED.COM THANKS IN ADVANCE REGARDS*
PIP CVI02720 Sewer Details.pdf
PIP CVS02005 Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification.pdf
PIP CVS02010 Geotechical Engineering Investigation.txt.pdf
PIP CVS02100 Site Preparation, Excavation and Backfill.pdf
PIP CVS02350 Roadway and Area Paving Consturction Specification.pdf
PIP CVS02700 Underground Gravity Sewers Specification.pdf
PIP CVS02830 Fabrication and Installation of Chain Link Fence and Gates.pdf
PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf
PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf
PIP STE05535 Vessel Circular Platform Detail Guidelines.pdf
PIP STF05121 Fabrication and Installation of Anchor Bolts.pdf
PIP STF05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf
PIP STF05501 Fixed Ladders and Cages.pdf
PIP STF05511 Fixed Industrial Stairs.pdf
PIP STF05521 Details for Angle Railings for Walking and Working Surfaces.pdf
PIP STF05530 Grating Details.pdf
PIP STF05535 Vessel Circular Platform Details.pdf
PIP STS03001 Plain and Reinforced Concrete Specifaction.pdf
PIP STS03600 Non shrink Grout.pdf
PIP STS03601 Epoxy Grout.pdf
PIP STS05120 Fabrication of Structural and Miscellaneous steel.pdf
PIP STS05130 Erection of Structural and Miscellaneous Steel.pdf

----------


## Nas_Oman

> Jason
> I have below PIP documents..
> Which one your interest...
> 
> PIP CVI02720 Sewer Details.pdf
> PIP CVS02005 Topographic and Plant Surveys Specification.pdf
> PIP CVS02010 Geotechical Engineering Investigation.txt.pdf
> PIP CVS02100 Site Preparation, Excavation and Backfill.pdf
> PIP CVS02350 Roadway and Area Paving Consturction Specification.pdf
> ...






dear Sir




please could you provide this code to me


PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf


I really approtaite your fast response


RegardsSee More: Piping Material Specifications Collection

----------


## KP SAHU

I need folllowing PIP
PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf
PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf
PIP STE05535 Vessel Circular Platform Detail Guidelines.pdf
PIP STF05121 Fabrication and Installation of Anchor Bolts.pdf
PIP STF05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf
PIP STF05501 Fixed Ladders and Cages.pdf

Kindly Oblige me to send->>>  sahu_family@hotmail.com

Thanks 

KP SAHU

----------


## albertobarboza

I need PIP STE03360

----------


## rajeshivaturi

i am in need of 
PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf
PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf
pls send it to my mail id rajeshivaturi@gmail.com

----------


## morva2000

hi
kindly recheck the above link. it has been removed from mentioned link.it is kindly requested to put new link for this book
thanks and regards
isa

----------


## pabferman

hi

could anyone send me 

PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf

I would be gratefull!!

thanks in advanced

----------


## pabferman

by the way my email is pabloferman@hotmail.com

thanks again

----------


## maladix

I am interest with  below:
PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf

Please send to my email edisusantoemailku@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## whitebear

thank

----------


## wasisami

I need folllowing PIP

PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf


Kindly Oblige me to send->>> wasi_sami39@yahoo.com

Thanks 

wasi sami

----------


## farzin5791

I need folllowing PIP

PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf


Kindly Oblige me to send->>> mozafari.farzin@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks a lot

----------


## Rapala

I need folllowing PIP



PIP STS05120 Fabrication of Structural and Miscellaneous steel.pdf
PIP STF05501 Fixed Ladders and Cages.pdf
PIP STF05511 Fixed Industrial Stairs.pdf
PIP STF05530 Grating Details.pdf

Kindly Oblige me to send->>> mbenzi@maraldi.it

ThanksSee More: Piping Material Specifications Collection

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

PIP STF05501 Fixed Ladders and Cages.pdf
PIP STF05511 Fixed Industrial Stairs.pdf

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Pip stf05530
pip sts05120

----------


## Rapala

thanks

----------


## Gaurav21

can u upload all the PIP standards or send it to gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com
I don't have an account on 4 shared please upload it on the forum or mail me please.

my email is gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## rms57

I would need the following. Are they still available?
Thank you very much.

PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf
 PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
 PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
 PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf
 PIP STF05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf

----------


## KP SAHU

PL upload these, Thanks

----------


## gtpol57

PIP STC01015 Structural Design Criteria.pdf
 PIP STE03020 Guidelines for Tank Foundation Designs.pdf
 PIP STE03350 Vertical Vessel Foundation Design guide.pdf
 PIP STE03360 Heat Exchanger and Horizontal Vessel Foundation Design Guide.pdf
 PIP STE05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf

 New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com
Cheers

----------


## naftan

Dear Sr,
I would need the following: PIP STF05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf
Is it still available?
Best regards and thanks in advance.

----------


## naftan

Dear Sr,
I would need the following: PIP STF05121_detail- Anchor Bolt Details.pdf
Is it still available?
Best regards and thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

PIP STF05521-Jun. 2004 Details for Angle Railings for Walking and Working Surfaces
see page 14 for anchor plate details and next post for the anchors

----------


## Marty Thompson

PIP STF05121 Oct. 2006 Fabrication and Installation of Anchor Bolts

See More: Piping Material Specifications Collection

----------


## Marty Thompson

PIP STE05121_Spreadsheet_xls

----------

